# Red power



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agupdate.com/tristateneighbor/news/state-and-regional/red-power-rolls-on/article_3cb6a36c-d0f9-11ea-be50-0b2234dff7be.html


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Ive always thought the 460/560/660 were just a damn good looking tractor. We had one for many years, starter life as a NF and grandpa put a Schwartz wide front on it. Still have the NF but not the tractor. Actually had plans of putting the NF on our 656 which is a newer version of the 560. 
Supposedly axles and bearings were way too light when they came out in 1959, IH had an update program to remedy that. Some people say that was the death knell of IH it soured so many people. I say it was corporate raiding in the late 70 early 80s.

Love how that 263 engine just purrs like a kitten.

Great Uncle always said it's good thing we have 80 acre fields cuz it takes all of it to turn.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

My main driver that passed away last winter has a 560 & 806. Seems they maybe headed to auction this fall and with the way this summer progressed from a personal stand point I'm going to miss out on bringing one or both home. The 560 looked good on my 169 tedder when I had it. The 806 is rough, kept trying to get him to let me exercise it during the summer for him. Up until the end he kept trying to find or fabricate steps for it so he could get back on it.



stack em up said:


> Ive always thought the 460/560/660 were just a damn good looking tractor. We had one for many years, starter life as a NF and grandpa put a Schwartz wide front on it. Still have the NF but not the tractor. Actually had plans of putting the NF on our 656 which is a newer version of the 560.
> Supposedly axles and bearings were way too light when they came out in 1959, IH had an update program to remedy that. Some people say that was the death knell of IH it soured so many people. I say it was corporate raiding in the late 70 early 80s.
> 
> Love how that 263 engine just purrs like a kitten.
> ...


----------

